#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Refresh Chart in PowerPoint Button

## rjomv

I have an Excel graph displayed in PowerPoint. Every time I change the data in Excel I have to use the Data Update Icon, is there a way to create a button that does the same action?

----------

